# Ugly Fish Overload!



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

http://www.slide.com/r/gOJT47bFqT92...tion=TICKER_ITEM_CLICK&ciid=72057594069000535


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

yup.. nothing shows...


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

*Nasty!*

Ugliest/scariest (aside form the great white of course):
1. Goblin shark
2.Lamprey
3.Angler fish
That my friends is why I cannot comfortably swim ANYWHERE in the ocean


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

Those were some great pictures.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

I personally like the GOBLIN SHARK. but theres so many different 'pictures'.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Pfft, chaca chaca catfish and lampreys are cute


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

I think the goblin shark is kool.

 My favorite deep sea fish:


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

dang.....one of them looks like my ex girlfriend..


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

lmao Loha.., andd

Wow pareeeee thats a mean looking fish... how big is it?


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ok, I was going to say the giant squids got my vote for ugliest...until I say the RATTAILS! Oh MY YUUUCK! That is the thing nightmares are made of.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

now you know where they got the alien for the movie.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

im actually looking for decently prices chaca chaca. anyone know of any?


----------

